# HUMINT



## Rabid Badger (Nov 5, 2008)

This is who we've been fighting alongside the Iraqis......

[ame="http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=0f6_1225844575"]Insurgent interview[/ame]​


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 10, 2008)

He's worth shooting a few times.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks,

I know that most of you folks have "Been there done that", so to you all this must seem like common knowledge.  For me I'm so very far removed this is very much a reality check.  

While it's easy to say and believe that there are very "Evil" people without first hand knowledge a statement of that nature has the feel on conjecture.

So I guess my next question is with all the "Net" videos and information like this available how come our media here CONUS isn't providing this to the public?


----------



## MontereyJack (Dec 7, 2008)

Excellent video Razor. 
Violence isn't much different than in the cities of the USA. Most normal people don't know or want to know. Gang members in Salinas, Ca. liked to throw gasoline on transients an light them on fire just for amusement. I'm sure every Law Enforcement Officer has a gruesome story to tell.


----------



## Puertoland (Dec 18, 2008)

EverSoLost said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I know that most of you folks have "Been there done that", so to you all this must seem like common knowledge.  For me I'm so very far removed this is very much a reality check.
> 
> ...



The media hates America. They have found that generating ill will to one's own country from our own people sells newspapers and gets people watching the news more, conspiracy theories are always welcome as well.

----------

Now, I have a freshly sharpened blade here, and I'd love to put it someplace where the sun don't shine with this mother fucker.


----------



## Dillon T (Dec 24, 2008)

Puertoland said:


> The media hates America. They have found that generating ill will to one's own country from our own people sells newspapers and gets people watching the news more, conspiracy theories are always welcome as well.



I gotta agree with that.  It really pisses me off how they control the country so much.

I think they kind of won the election for Obama.  If the media as a whole wasn't so biased towards the Dems, he may not have won.  Who knows.


----------

